# Finishing Drywall Questions - New wallboard, old ceiling



## brendo234 (Mar 23, 2009)

My wife and I recently decided to redo our master bath. We tore everything out completely with the exception of our ceiling drywall. Which leads me to a few questions:

1) How should I go about taping the seams between the fresh drywall on the walls and the ceiling (the ceiling has multiple layers of paint on it). I've torn the previous layer of tape from the ceiling, but I'm wondering if I should "rough up" the ceiling a bit more in order to give the new mud something to stick to.

2) How should I treat the joints between drywall and cement board on the walls? fiberglass tape and mud? or fiberglass tape and thinset?

3) How should I treat the joints seems between the cement board and the ceiling? Silicone? I'll be tiling all the way to the ceiling in the shower area.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

1. yes scuff and retape.
2. you should have ran the drywall 1" into the area your tiling eliminating the need to finish perfectlly, use moisture and mould resistant mesh tape and moisture and mould resistant 90 compound.
3. don't bother with them if your tiling to the ceiling, unless you have a nasty gap up there.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you should probably check the diy forum. I'm pretty sure they cover it there.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

brendo234 said:


> My wife and I recently decided to redo our master bath. We tore everything out completely with the exception of our ceiling drywall. Which leads me to a few questions:
> 
> 1) How should I go about taping the seams between the fresh drywall on the walls and the ceiling (the ceiling has multiple layers of paint on it). I've torn the previous layer of tape from the ceiling, but I'm wondering if I should "rough up" the ceiling a bit more in order to give the new mud something to stick to.
> 
> ...


 Why bother with a 90% remodel your almost there. Rip it down and redo it all. Then at least your texture will match. When the job is done you will thank yourself. If you don't youll be irritated halfway thru wishing you had.


----------

